# How to quote land clearing job?



## gink595 (Feb 9, 2008)

Alright fella's I need some quoting advice for a job I received today. I guy i know stopped out because he knew I have bobcat and cut firewood for myself. He wants to hire me to clear off about 200-300 small growing trees in his field. They range from 5" to 12"-14" range there is one maybe 30-35". the gov't is on his butt because he has this land in CRP (conservative land program) where they pay him not to farm it. He has had it in for about 30 yrs now and has never maintained it. Well the state is now aware of this and they want it removed or he gets penalized. So, how should I charge for this. I believe he has already had a quote on it, but says he hasn't. I'm just curious if any of you have way of pricing this. I have done a job like this before but I was a employee so I have no idea on what the job was sold at.


----------



## fireman (Feb 10, 2008)

*charging*

how many acres is it ,do you have brush hog and do you have to remove all material.you bid per acre.I just finished a 4 acre job with complete removal of material.we under cut all brush then went in cleared all trees had to chip all brances couldnt burn minimum bid $3500 an acre.If you can burn that is the way to go, if not you have to figure your cost for removal of logs and chipping and were you have to get rid of chips.


----------



## gink595 (Feb 10, 2008)

fireman said:


> how many acres is it ,do you have brush hog and do you have to remove all material.you bid per acre.I just finished a 4 acre job with complete removal of material.we under cut all brush then went in cleared all trees had to chip all brances couldnt burn minimum bid $3500 an acre.If you can burn that is the way to go, if not you have to figure your cost for removal of logs and chipping and were you have to get rid of chips.


Yes I do have a brush hog, an ole IH 560. It is 2.5 acres. I can and will burn what I don't take for firewood. I have cleared and chipped a 5 acre job one summer in college, I swore i'd never do it again. Looks like i was wrong. What would you estimate for such a job. Keep in mind their is around 200-300 small trees ranging in 3" to 12-14" dia. and one big 36" tree. Thanks frank


----------



## fireman (Feb 10, 2008)

*clear cut*

i would do it for between $6500- 8000 if you can burn, hard to bid with out seeing it but it would be a guess.plus you got see how long it will take you and how many people you are going to work for you, overhead ect.let me know if you need help i will come down


----------



## gink595 (Feb 10, 2008)

fireman said:


> i would do it for between $6500- 8000 if you can burn, hard to bid with out seeing it but it would be a guess.plus you got see how long it will take you and how many people you are going to work for you, overhead ect.let me know if you need help i will come down



I will take pictures maybe tuesday, i have to take the kid to the hospital tommorow to have his tonsels taken out. The only overhead i might have is the grapple bucket, I think I can tackle this job flying solo, though a helper would be awesome and save my back from crawling in and out of the skid loader, at least i will have heat! Where are you located in IL. I'm in a place called Angola,IN. about 10 min to OH and 20min to MI.


----------



## fireman (Feb 10, 2008)

*clear cut*

im 60 miles northwest of chicago on wis il border alittle to far


----------



## gink595 (Feb 10, 2008)

fireman said:


> im 60 miles northwest of chicago on wis il border alittle to far



Yeah that is a drive, I had to pick up a tractor in rockford, IL and that was far enough. I will send some pics and tell me what you might think it would be worth. Thanks for the help Frank


----------



## fireman (Feb 10, 2008)

*clear cut*

no problem frank good luck with the little one with tonsils


----------



## Mr.Roehler (Feb 18, 2008)

Take it and bid it on TSI work.


----------



## gink595 (Feb 18, 2008)

Mr.Roehler said:


> Take it and bid it on TSI work.



Excuse my inexperience, What is TSI exactely?


----------



## fireman (Feb 18, 2008)

*land clearing*

frank just to let you know when i did the the 4 acres they wanted to pay me $1500 i couldnt even cover my cost for fuel and pay my crew let alone the removal cost.$2500 an acre would have broke even no money in the pocket so go from there.I will not touch another job for at least $3200-$3500 an acre hope you do well dont under bid yourself and work and dont do it for free.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Feb 21, 2008)

gink:i am fairly new to bieng man in charge,bought out small tree co,about 18 months ago in northern ark.lost my arse on a few jobs but only takes time or and you learn not to do that again.the job sounds rather time consuming,2 to 15 inchers.by your self even with skidsteer.i would hire couple grunts for few days at min cost.around here they cost me $50 a day.job will go lot faster wont cut into your profit that much.whatever you bid you will be glad for the help.
but fireman est:sounds in range.i bid 3 acres for new guy in from california other day,at 4500.00 but everything could stay on site and be burned.
he wanted to know what i could do for 300.00.needless to say i didnt get that job.lol


----------



## fireman (Feb 21, 2008)

*bid*

ozarktreeman your cost go way down if everything can stay on site and burn. to haul out 4 acres cost me about $2500 35 semi loads of 12inch and bigger logs.chipping that job takes all of your time.the job we did was the thickest I ever seen.Under brush was cut first made lanes to get equipment in.then you start dropping and cleaning logs all the way down the line.use grapple to take branches to chipper.we used 3 guys and myself on the job that was the minimum number of guys to use.one cut man myself in the grapple and 2 at the chipper.be safe don't under bid yourself


----------



## ozarktreeman (Feb 21, 2008)

fireman:sounds like a good job.I guess i am fortunate to live in hillbilly land.90% of my work stays on site or in direct vicinity.chips blown in woods,wood mostly stays with ho,s.lot clearing chipped and spread.and grunts around here go for 40 or 50 bucks aday.that helps keep profit up.and i like probaly everyone else has under bid a job or 2.just have to grit your teeth and git er done.
pride is not hard thing to swallow,just have to chew it up a little first.


----------



## JohnH (Feb 21, 2008)

We get 2000-3000 an acre. Thats cut and chip and get rid of the chips.


----------



## fireman (Feb 21, 2008)

*clear cut*

95 % of all our jobs you cannot burn you have to remove.my guys get anywhere from $10-15 an hour.that is the only way I can keep a good crew.Still looking for 2 more guys to make our crew complete for this year.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Feb 21, 2008)

Guys:not trying to say your high or low on prices:my area just a little different.i still bid at around &200.00 an hour.on everything.
bid that one 3 acre job at 4500.the guy had the b_lls enough to ask what he could get for $300.i told him i would show up unload and load again and get 300.lol


----------



## fireman (Feb 21, 2008)

*clear cut*

I got ya ozark you get alot of that.we bid 75ft oak over a house with no drop zone bid it $1000 thought I was low he said he pay $200 I told him that doesnt even cover starting my saws up.the tree still standing deader than a door nail.sometimes you just got to wonder.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Feb 21, 2008)

:monkey: yes my friend sometime you dont know wether to wind your arse or scratch your watch! but hey hey if we did,nt luv it we would be doing some god awful other. 
revumup!


----------



## Airdrie Tree Guy (Aug 6, 2022)

gink595 said:


> Alright fella's I need some quoting advice for a job I received today. I guy i know stopped out because he knew I have bobcat and cut firewood for myself. He wants to hire me to clear off about 200-300 small growing trees in his field. They range from 5" to 12"-14" range there is one maybe 30-35". the gov't is on his butt because he has this land in CRP (conservative land program) where they pay him not to farm it. He has had it in for about 30 yrs now and has never maintained it. Well the state is now aware of this and they want it removed or he gets penalized. So, how should I charge for this. I believe he has already had a quote on it, but says he hasn't. I'm just curious if any of you have way of pricing this. I have done a job like this before but I was a employee so I have no idea on what the job was sold at.


What equipment do you have at your disposal, and can you figure out your cost on using all said equipment?


----------



## Airdrie Tree Guy (Aug 6, 2022)

gink595 said:


> Alright fella's I need some quoting advice for a job I received today. I guy i know stopped out because he knew I have bobcat and cut firewood for myself. He wants to hire me to clear off about 200-300 small growing trees in his field. They range from 5" to 12"-14" range there is one maybe 30-35". the gov't is on his butt because he has this land in CRP (conservative land program) where they pay him not to farm it. He has had it in for about 30 yrs now and has never maintained it. Well the state is now aware of this and they want it removed or he gets penalized. So, how should I charge for this. I believe he has already had a quote on it, but says he hasn't. I'm just curious if any of you have way of pricing this. I have done a job like this before but I was a employee so I have no idea on what the job was sold at.


What equipment do you have at your disposal and can you figure out your costs on all said equipment?


----------



## Airdrie Tree Guy (Aug 6, 2022)

Airdrie Tree Guy said:


> What equipment do you have at your disposal and can you figure out your costs on all said equipment?


----------



## sean donato (Aug 6, 2022)

This thread died in 2008 mate.....


----------

